# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENTA DE CHALA - OLMOS Y ALREDEDORES

## JULIO RODAS

Tengo 5 hectáreas de Chala lista para cosechar en Olmos y sus alrededores; a los interesados favor de comunicarse a los siguientes contactos: Jorge Ramírez 974918653, Julio Rodas 976220415 ó a Mariela Ramírez 949141504Temas similares: Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Venta de Chala para  Ganado Vacuno y Cuyes VENTA DE CHALA Venta de chala picada para ganado Con 20 mil quenuales reforestan alrededores de laguna en Yungay

----------


## Omar razuri

Estimado en cuanto vendes la tonelada de Chala puesta en Pacasmayo

----------

